

Jason Santa Maria is leaving A List Apart - thecosas
http://jasonsantamaria.com/articles/de-aparting

======
thecosas
I wonder if the project hinted at in his departure from TypeKit announcement
(<http://jasonsantamaria.com/articles/leaving-typekit>) has something to do
with this as well :o)

